# seeking any shipmates of my brother.



## only1 (Mar 3, 2010)

hello i am seeking for anyone who may have been on any of the fellowing ships.mt vivi 1968-69 , ms venabu 1971-1972 and the last ship( 1977-1979)(Thumb) viscaya .


----------

